# Mox's first promo for AEW.



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

There's not one single guy in WWE who could cut a promo anywhere near as good as this one.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Look at the adjective "Shift".


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

True intensity and merit with this promo. Reasons why he gonna be a big time star in Aew.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:mark


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Goddamn, I can't wait till we're getting weekly heel promos from him.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

My fucking God that was awesome. I cannot believe we’re getting this shit on the big stage. It’s been a long time coming.

https://twitter.com/jonmoxley/status/1132868564132741120?s=21


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

When you see shit like this, it makes you think "How the fuck did WWE drop the ball with this guy?"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mox is unleashed! :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132859918338236418
> Well, Goddamn


Wowwwwwwwww. That promo had some real emotion. Was total legit. See what happens when u dont script shit. Yes it can fail but if done right u reach to a major level!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:ambrose 24hrs and this dude is the most talked about man in wrestling


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is what I fucking wanted from him. An intense, no holds barred, 'I don't give a fuck, I'l say what I want' style promo :mark:

I love that opening line though about the funeral, lol.

The way his words flow is so great, Mox is definitely better when he's not scripted to hell.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I can't believe this happening. 

Was so sad I didn't catch the WCW Vs WWF wars, but this will do.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Unscripted Moxley. :banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh fuck yeah. 

He's shown more intensity in the last 24 hours than the last entire year in WWE combined. :YES


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah great stuff and some great shots at WWE. Great example for potentially more unsatisfied guys to come on over. Hopefully AEW will be smart enough to refrain from hiring the calibre of R-Truth if they come knocking.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm still laughing at the fact that Vince watched all those Shield promos and thought they were cheering for Reigns coming in at the end when they were mostly Moxley doing 90% of the work, warming up the crowd, so Reigns could step in and say one word to get the pop.

Dean was the guy. Moxley will be the guy. This opportunity is AEW's to lose and everyone's motivated and ready for war.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When you see shit like this, it makes you think "How the fuck did WWE drop the ball with this guy?"


Cause they didn't let him be himself, all scripted promo's and B.S. Let a talent loose without writers and having direction on his character and you see results like this. We all knew he had talent but he was just confined to a box.

Great promo, already AEW has made him look a main eventer more so then his time in WWE.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Lunatic Fringe everyone :cole


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Several of us have been trying to tell people for years that him being booked like a clown isn't on him, what's your argument now?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

This is what it feels like when he breaks away from that soul box. I felt the intensity of it and it is something that I believe is worth watching. WWE lost big time with this one guy, he already was a star in my eyes when he was still with The Shield but Vince didn't see it that way as he leaned towards Roman Reigns a lot more. I don't believe for one second that was scripted, possible bullet points but everything feels like it is "on your own words" and the delivery is up to you and that's what has been missing for him. The flow sounds natural to me and it did not look forced. This is the Dean Ambrose we should have got, but it doesn't matter now. If I get to see more of this in AEW and not just him but to every wrestler they have on the roster then I'm sold.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Seriously. 

THIS guy was in WWE for YEAAAAAARS and they wasted him?

You fucking idiots!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Needs more poop jokes.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The production value is just so good!

Mox is looking great, he looks younger and better than he did in the WWE.

Guess a change of scenery and freedom can rejuvenate someone!


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

It feels like 2012 again, when everyone was desperate for this dude to assault Mick Foley and feud with William Regal. It's 7 years late but I feel like we're finally seeing that potential.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

That's how you do a promo. He was WASTED in WWE. 

With stuff like this I can finally get back into wrestling again.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Badass. Love promos like these.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

The titty master is back and is going to blow the doors off everything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


> There's not one single guy in WWE who could cut a promo anywhere near as good as this one.


There are plenty if the WWE would just let them

Funny how people just a year ago were saying how shitty Ambrose is on the mic and I have to keep telling them how great he is if the WWE would just let him cut his own promos
Of course I was right once again.

Just take Kevin Owens as one example. If they took the shackles off him, he would cut amazing promos week in and week out.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132859918338236418
> Well, Goddamn


Fuck me, that was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I look at guys like Adam Cole, Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, Sami Zayn, and a few others who will be nothing more than failures to live up to their true potential like Ambrose was for years. 

WWE is not the environment for them to big stars. I hope AEW continues to pick up momentum and knock WWE out. Don't want WWE to go out of business but it would be good karma if someone else takes over and breathes some life into it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Well....the dude was unhappy :lol 
He will be working indies dates and njpw before All out. After that their TV starts and I guess they will kinda do less dates outside aew. ( I am not very thrilled by the njpw collaboration because they are not partners and it can be difficult for the bookers. I hope new Japan will move their fucking ass and provide them some talents too.)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My boy roud


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, looks like it's war.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What an inaugural promo. Wow. The man looks, sounds and feels more alive and happy. The fact that WWE's micromanagement and retardation kept this man locked up from his peak potential for eight years.

Jon Moxley in one promo became a bigger star than GEEK Ambrose for eight in WWE.

:heston O I AM LAFFIN BREHS


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I said that if there's going to be any more breakout stars or cross over stars in the industry, they'll come from AEW following their huge TV deal etc.

It's the perfect platform for disgruntled employees to go and PROVE they are good enough when they've either been told they're not good enough or been held down for inferior talent. 

Moxley just blew the doors of everything.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brilliant promo.

If he keeps at it, he could be the biggest star in the business (currently is but it's only one day).



Erik. said:


> I said that if there's going to be any more breakout stars or cross over stars in the industry, they'll come from AEW following their huge TV deal etc.
> 
> It's the perfect platform for disgruntled employees to go and PROVE they are good enough when they've either been told they're not good enough or been held down for inferior talent.
> 
> Moxley just blew the doors of everything.


 One thing that's noticeable is the difference in crowds.

Those fans at DON reminded me of an attitude era crowd. Loud and passionate, booing the heels and getting behind the babyfaces.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy fuck that was good. We saw flashes of this Ambrose here and there in WWE- especially right at the end with the Shield's Last Chapter and the Michael Cole interview that went with it- but now the shackles are truly off.

My biggest takeaway? I don't want to hear anyone accuse Ambrose of being lazy or not caring ever again. Being micromanaged and dealing with WWE's bullshit politics killed the fire in Ambrose, but Moxley has reignited it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The omega/moxley promos are gonna be out of this world :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Great to see the Mox that blew up at the start of this decade return instantly. It's like he was just on a long hiatus or something.

Patiently waiting for The Switchblade Conspiracy to return next.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

His mannerisms are a bit odd but I was hanging onto every word he had to say and it felt like he has a whole hell of a lot to say!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Moxley knocked it out of the fucking park, I'm very impressed. @Mox Girl Your boy making waves!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"We ain't reading history books anymore baby, we're writing them"

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember as I'm sure everybody else when the shield came out at first Dean Ambrose was the guy who I felt was the star he was I thought the main guy did the best promos but they give it to the guy that looks good but boy did they mess up and now it's time for aew to take over


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

jeffatron said:


> Moxley knocked it out of the fucking park, I'm very impressed. @Mox Girl Your boy making waves!


Yup!  I am so proud of him!!

He's the talk of the industry right now, this could lead to very very good things for him.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Yup!  I am so proud of him!!
> 
> He's the talk of the industry right now, this could lead to very very good things for him.


I think it's safe to say he will be a staple Main Eventer in AEW. His feud with Omega could be the best feud of the year. I can also see him winning that title before the year is over. Very exciting stuff. 

I'm just so happy for the guy. Did everything the right way, left on his own will. Kept his integrity. That took a lot of guts. He bet on himself, and I really do think he will catapult himself into mega stardom here. And he's gained a new fan here, I'm 100% sold on Moxley as main eventer. Can't wait to see him actually wrestle for real now that he's not in the watered-down league.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Fan fucking tastic


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My boy picking up the wrestling world and turning it upside down. Debuts at Double or Nothing, throws Omega off the stage, runs through everybody, cuts this promo, is showing up in NJPW.

God I'm so fucking happy for him right now. And as far as his WWE run is concerned since everyone is bringing it up, all in all he had a great career there. Maybe not the run people wanted, but a great one nonetheless. And he grew to have so much power there, that now he can do what he is doing now and had the power and conviction to walk away when he wasn't happy anymore.

He's the master of his universe and every other universe.


----------



## juice4080 (Sep 27, 2016)

you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WINNING said:


> What an inaugural promo. Wow. The man looks, sounds and feels more alive and happy. The fact that WWE's micromanagement and retardation kept this man locked up from his peak potential for eight years.
> 
> Jon Moxley in one promo became a bigger star than GEEK Ambrose for eight in WWE.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" /> O I AM LAFFIN BREHS


Actually believe this is true I think this promo alone no joke is better than anything he's done in his whole tenure in WWE which is really sad actually

Remember this is the guy that was willing to leave the company that was offering him money to stay and he took it like a champ and jobbed on the way out with dignity and was still over I believe more than what the company wanted him to be


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


Then don't.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

It should go Jericho first aew world champ 
Omega vs mox I at ALL OUT. Kenny wins by a very very very thin margin, something like they both die out of exhaustion and Kenny throw a punch that connects and falls on him for the pin. 
Kenny chases Jericho for the title in their TV program 
Moxley tries to get his title shot back by feuding with whoever big name they sign next, I would say a guy like punk ( even tho he isnt guaranteed but fuck it) 
So their first TV programs are Moxley vs punk and omega vs Jericho. If they can work with this for a long time, like 6 to 7 months. Long term well written , at one of their big ppv. All in 3 or double or nothing , you have Kenny beat Jericho to become the face of the company and Moxley beat punk or who ever he feuds with to become your "I dont give a fuck" guy. And then you have two ace at the top. 
Theh should absolutely! Kill the idea of having one top guy, stone cold and the rock existed in the same era with hhh Foley and a lot of guys. The ideology if one top guy is outdated and dead.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Pretty lackluster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THIS is what is truly AMAZING.

With *ONE* appearance under his belt he isn't looked at as a "former WWE" talent Dean Ambrose. He's looked at AEW's Jon Moxley.. There is literally no carry over heat, carry over pop. No AEW milking his WWE fame.

He COMPLETELY reinvented himself to shed any memory of WWE from his belt as if he doesn't want it. THIS is how to accuire WWE talent and not use WWE to vicariously promote your company. Absolutely no hint of "OH MY GOD IT'S JEAN TAMBROSE! WHAT'S HE DOING HERE".

It's Jon fucking Moxley.. From A-E-W


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

:mark:


----------



## Southern_CROSS (Jul 16, 2015)

Is thier anyway to watch AEW ON the internet


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


As if this or any other company's success is specifically dependent upon your support alone. :taker

This is the AEW section, and we for one are very proud to see that a wrestler we love is finally able to be himself after seven years of awful writing, watered down matches and a complete flanderization of everything that made him special in the first place. Who the hell are you, then, to come here to this indevidual thread and spout your disdain at us simply for being able to enjoy something you don't? No one asked you to play the roll of the fun police! Lighten up for God's sake...fpalm


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

oleanderson89 said:


> I look at guys like Adam Cole, Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, Sami Zayn, and a few others who will be nothing more than failures to live up to their true potential like Ambrose was for years.
> 
> WWE is not the environment for them to big stars. I hope AEW continues to pick up momentum and knock WWE out. Don't want WWE to go out of business but it would be good karma if someone else takes over and breathes some life into it.


All of those guys you listed are dweebs


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Southern_CROSS said:


> Is thier anyway to watch AEW ON the internet


I'd DM you if you had it enabled.



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> All of those guys you listed are dweebs


They're only dweebs because WWE handles them like Dweebs. Tommy End (Black) used to be one of the deepest characters out there.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


The marks are happy for the marks that are in the ring.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> There's not one single guy in WWE who could cut a promo anywhere near as good as this one.


Well, we don't know that for sure, because WWE won't let them. There's probably more than a handful who could, but we might not ever know.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> All of those guys you listed are dweebs


Marks that made it to the ring that look like my next door neighbor. Except for Black, that looks like that guy that was into dark shit in high school.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackieDevil said:


> The marks are happy for the marks that are in the ring.


And what, pray tell, are you? :taker


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> And what, pray tell, are you? :taker


A former mark that weeps and mourns the wrestling business. Also, this forum still entertains the hell outta me.:laugh:


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, we don't know that for sure, because WWE won't let them. There's probably more than a handful who could, but we might not ever know.


I wonder if the word "shit" will be allowed to fly on hour 3 tonight with promos. Lord knows that WWE is on their heels right now.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


Guess I would understand this sort of thinking if I was that easy to manipulate or control..luckily I am not. Don't need the weaklings anyway, gonna be more than enough people that can OBJECTIVELY like a show because they like it and not be swayed by peoples view's and opinion..lack of substance much?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd be heartbroken if I was a wrestler in WWE after seeing that promo, knowing that I may never know what its likento he that free.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Apparently mox himself reached to Khan to ask for the signing ( Khan said so in his interview) that's an interesting factor


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackieDevil said:


> A former mark that weeps and mourns the wrestling business. Also, this forum still entertains the hell outta me.:laugh:


You "Mourn" and yet you're here posting about it, as well as having a New Day quote in your sig...That's gonna be a yikes from me, dawg. :hutz

At the end of the day we all like different things. Don't shit on my food.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

patpat said:


> Apparently mox himself reached to Khan to ask for the signing ( Khan said so in his interview) that's an interesting factor


It might have techinally went like that. But there's no doubt Cody and others were probably recruiting him for months.Saying we really and Tony wants to sign you. Call him soon as your deal is up.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vince pushed Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins over this guy and wonders why his ratings are tanking.


----------



## Duke6881 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww shit.. So we getting Moxley Moxley. It's been way too long!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

best promo in a few months by anyone. Before this, I think it was Samoa Joe destroying people on the mic on SD when Orton, Hardy, Styles, and Ali were in the ring.

Moxley makes a valid point, it's a breath of fresh air. AEW isn't the top promotion, but it is a breath of fresh air in the mainstream compared to the stifling horseshit we get in WWE


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if Google search for definition of "paradigm" was trending? lol

Great promo. Can't wait to see where things go next.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seriously? Good promo, but we don't need to overrate everything


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Great promo


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Don't shit on my food.


I am going to steal that from you, good sir.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackieDevil said:


> I am going to steal that from you, good sir.


I stole it from somewhere too. :lol Point is, everyone has things they consume in every form of media, and we can all like different things.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


Well, now you know how we feel about the WWE stans. Sorry if some wrestling fans are just excited about having a new product to be excited about again. And if you can't see the difference between what's being praised here and the umpteen weekly hours of other tripe we've been limited to for the past 20+ years, maybe it's you that's lacking in objectivity. Maybe. 

In the meantime, this _is_ the AEW section, which is the appropriate place for the stans to stan. It's a great day for wrestling fans -- let them express their exuberance.



BlackieDevil said:


> A former mark that weeps and mourns the wrestling business. Also, this forum still entertains the hell outta me.:laugh:


Legit question, not trying to be an ass here -- did you watch DON? If you did and you're still weeping and mourning the wrestling business, then as one wrestling fan to another, I'm truly sad for you. If you didn't, you should.



Patrick Sledge said:


> I wonder if the word "shit" will be allowed to fly on hour 3 tonight with promos. Lord knows that WWE is on their heels right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Slightly OT but "Paradigm Shift" would be an excellent name for the "Dirty Deeds" if he switches the name up.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


Yes, how dare we enjoy something. It's not like other sections are not also full of "this is the best promo ever" every week. WWE section is that way bud, don't let the door hit ya on the way out


----------



## Kailola (Dec 6, 2014)

Dynamite.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

BlackieDevil said:


> A former mark that weeps and mourns the wrestling business. Also, this forum still entertains the hell outta me.:laugh:


You think you have it all figured out?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


Imagine being insecure enough to hate AEW because you get butthurt over some of its fans laughing at WWE's embarrassing product.

The reason Vince gets away with putting out a PBS kids take on wrestling is because there are just enough "fans" like you left to defend it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132859918338236418
> Well, Goddamn







(this is not a criticism of Mox's great promo)


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

He needs a new move, the dirty deeds is just a DDT and it's not a finisher 90% of the people who use it.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> He needs a new move, the dirty deeds is just a DDT and it's not a finisher 90% of the people who use it.


woah woah woah...it's a double arm DDT ala Cactus Jack.

I think he should bring back the double chicken wing face buster move he did in CZW


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Not surprised, even in the slightest. 

I knew the very moment he was able to discard the shackles, he was going to light the wrestling world on fire. I have to say, my respect for Moxley has gone up because you know he could have played it safe and stayed in the WWE (would've received monster money from Vince, would continue to be close in proximity to his wife and friends, would have continued to receive royalties off of Shield and Dean Ambrose merchandise, etc) but the man clearly cares too much about his creative freedom for his career to settle for that. Whatever success he accumulates from here on in and I strongly believe he will make it, he deserves it.

And the line about, "No longer reading history books, we're writing them now", is bad ass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


I am no AEW stan :lol In fact, I'm probably still more of a WWE fan at this point cos AEW still isn't properly launched yet. I'm definitely more of a Mox stan than anything else.

And forgive me for getting excited about my favourite wrestler cutting a promo that isn't scripted and sterile as hell lol.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE has all the talent in the world, but it's clear that they're going to turn it up a notch if they want to compete with AEWs promo product. Moxley didn't suddenly learn how to cut a passionate promo, he has possessed that talent for over half a decade. If I were a WWE exec I'd feel vexed knowing that a former wrestler from your own brand efficaciously feels like a bigger deal on another promotion due to being creatively unchained, released from the mournful PG rating and 37 writers and Vince.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

juice4080 said:


> you AEW stans are making very very very very very very hard for me to root for them. While im glad of the success they seem to be having so far the incessant praising of everything they do like this run of the mill promo from dean ambrose show a complete lack of objectivity is making me sick to my stomach. You stans will turn a lot of people off with that shit so if you want people to join be sure to turn it down a little


ehhhhh..... no

but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> woah woah woah...it's a double arm DDT ala Cactus Jack.
> 
> I think he should bring back the double chicken wing face buster move he did in CZW


You mean that thing they originally called Dirty Deeds? No thanks. That looked awkward and dumb.

Now the double undertook belly to back slam he did, I could dig that.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Darkest Lariat said:


> You mean that thing they originally called Dirty Deeds? No thanks. That looked awkward and dumb.
> 
> Now the double undertook belly to back slam he did, I could dig that.


i just call it the double chicken wing slam, that's what it looks like.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132859918338236418
> Well, Goddamn


This is what i have been saying for years how great he is on the mic and the WWE should just let him us his Moxley gimmick and cut his own promos.
Most people told me he was shitty on the mic, so you were saying

This is better than anything he did in his whole WWE career.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ace said:


> Brilliant promo.
> 
> If he keeps at it, he could be the biggest star in the business (currently is but it's only one day).
> 
> ...


It’s obvious that Moxley’s always had a natural comfort and talent on the mic, but Vince fell in love with the goofy shit and wouldn’t allow him to branch away from it. 

And wrestling crowds are so hungry for an alternative and just a good solid product, that they’re going to almost will AEW into being better than maybe it really even is. They have the fans behind him, and they’re going to eat up almost everything.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

If I'm AEW Moxley is my top star. They want to make an impact? Making Moxley the top guy and letting him loose would be huge for them.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

tducey said:


> If I'm AEW Moxley is my top star. They want to make an impact? Making Moxley the top guy and letting him loose would be huge for them.


He's guaranteed to be one of their top guys. In fact, he already is.

I'm not sure if they're going to go the WWE route and have one single face of the company, but Moxley will be a mainstay in the main event and a multi time world champion for them.

After all, this is a company that values talent and "over-ness."


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

Focus on unique backstage promos, and it could be incredible


----------

